# Springhill hunting club



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

WE HAVE SOME OPENINGS IN THE CLUB IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CLUB IS LOCATED IN SPRINGHILL BEFORE MUNSON. PM ME AND I CAN PUT YOU IN TOUCH I BELIVE DUES ARE DUE IN JUNE.THANKS FOR LOOKING:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can you tell some details? How much are dues, how many acres, members, rules, etc. thanks.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Id like info too I've got 40 acre off springhill and christmasstree road. Leting it go next year.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

not sure of the dues this year last year they were 760 for new members.Two private food plots for you and family living with you no guests. some food plots have shooting houses already. 4 points or better we follow state laws as private land owners. hunt hogs all year round and acess to coldwater creek. hope this helps will post more info soon as I hear about the price thanks.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Are Curtis and Ann still running the club?? I met them and they are nice people, lease is extensive and close in for most of us, good luck!


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Id take one spot if I could get set on a spot with hogs. I could care less about hunting florida brush dogs I mean the deer lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Are Curtis and Ann still running the club?? I met them and they are nice people, lease is extensive and close in for most of us, good luck!


 ann's late husband started the club. ann is still in charge of dues and dealing with the land owners curtis is still around also.We have a board of directors we vote everybody in.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

lots of intrest in the club waiting to hear back from ann on dues. I am just a member in the club can answer most questions concerning the club have had a lot of pm's .sorry have not responded to all of them here is some info.Springhill is on munson hwy before munson and blackwater. some of our club touches blackwater with membership you get two private food plots, some have shooting houses some dont. you are in charge of planting your food plots. 4 point or better on deer we follow state of florida hunting regulations.family allowed in your two spots and access to cold water creek during non hunting season.yeay round hog hunting.not sure of the number of deer killed.thanks more info pm me and i can give you my phone number willing to meet some of yall after turkey season and ride around to show you the club thanks hope this helps.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What about the property that's not a food plot? Any stalk hunting allowed...climbers, ladders, lock-ons?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

sure your area put up your stands I personally bow hunt more than anything.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They are nice folks, Curtis showed me all around the available spots a couple years ago... a good lease, I found a place a bit closer or would have joined...good luck


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> They are nice folks, Curtis showed me all around the available spots a couple years ago... a good lease, I found a place a bit closer or would have joined...good luck


 yeah it is a nice club and we have hogs. I am just a member trying to help other people find a nice place to hunt we also have a claypit to shoot in. had a real nice water hole some one added rocks to to make a nice place to swim but we had to remove it last year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like just what I am looking for. I sent you a PM a while back.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Sounds like just what I am looking for. I sent you a PM a while back.


sorry I have had alot of pm's I tried to cover everything in the posts when I get a firm price on dues we can meet up and I will show you the club hopefully I will hear back from them today thanks


----------



## bigcountry55555 (Nov 29, 2008)

as far as stalking you can move around in your area during bow season only but have to be on plots during gun season and I to am a member have been in the club for 3 seasons know going on 4 and if anyone has question let me know if i can help


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

was in this club 2 yrs and was a good club enjoyed curtis ann and alot of the other members though there was just a few jerks but very few killed nice birds a few deer there and in one sit killed 5 hogs as fast as i could unload the shotgun, son loved that day


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

floorguy said:


> WE HAVE SOME OPENINGS IN THE CLUB IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED CLUB IS LOCATED IN SPRINGHILL BEFORE MUNSON. PM ME AND I CAN PUT YOU IN TOUCH I BELIVE DUES ARE DUE IN JUNE.THANKS FOR LOOKING:thumbup:


Can you post pics of deer harvested by your members during the last 2 yrs?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Talked to the club secretary today will not know what spots will be avaliable till closer to june. But I can answer any questions on dues and such as far as what was killed last year sorry I do not know that info. We are working on having a one time hog hunt for non members and members and are interested in using dogs and dog owners YES WE HAVE A HOG PROBLEM AND THE LAND OWNER WANTS THEM GONE sorry if you pm me and I did not respond just was waiting on more info just trying to help out our club thanks.


----------

